# Coffee Sensory for beginners group - Bramley, Hants on 12 March



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm not an expert, by any means, but have an interest in improving my coffee sensory skills. So my idea is to organise a little 1/2 day session, at my home where we explore some coffees together. At the moment, it's a rough idea but I have to begin or it'll never happen.

The general plan is we get a couple of different coffees each - I'm more a fan of lighter, fruitier numbers but open to different types. Cup a few (maybe all?) of them, try a few different waters with them and then make a few brews and discuss them.

The goal is a very informal process, just enjoying coffee but with a slight edge of actively exploring the coffees flavours, aromas etc. Maybe similar to the Square Mile coffee day I organised but with a smaller group.

I have an MBK feldgrind and EK43 at home, that we can make use of + various brewing options. I've also got a refractometer to measure extraction, should we wish and finally the Nez du Cafe if we want to explore a few specific aromas.

So I'm thinking maximum 5 other people and to hold it on Sunday 12th March starting at 11am for 3 - 4 hours. Is anybody interested?

If you would do this but can't make the day let me know, because maybe a later date would work instead/as well...

I'm not proposing to train anybody per se but happy to share what I do know and hope you'll do the same, so we can all become a little better together.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

I am not local (although I used to be), but hats off for a lovely idea!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

No idea what I'd be doing that day, but I think it's a great idea. In principle I would like to join in, but I don't have any knowledge to share so maybe there's someone else who would get more out/contribute more. I can bring an open mind and a bag of light roast coffee though.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

ajh101 said:


> I am not local (although I used to be), but hats off for a lovely idea!


Tbh I am wondering if I could combine it with a trip to see my mother... ?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> I can bring an open mind and a bag of light roast coffee though.


That's enough for me, I think you should commit .


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

ajh101 said:


> Tbh I am wondering if I could combine it with a trip to see my mother... 


Sounds like a plan


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Cheers. I've 'pencilled' it in my diary and subscribed to the thread. It's just that my plans sometimes get nerfed by events beyond my control!

Been wanting to have a play with a Feldgrind too. I think we discussed that before. Just still trying to decide how much I'd actually use it, given that I'm into espresso when at home.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I'll give this a little bump, in case of further interest...


----------



## JGF (Jan 2, 2015)

This sounds amazing. I can't do that weekend but if you end up doing another one or switch dates I would love to come along. Not much to offer though I'm afraid other than beans and another untrained palate!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Top opportunity - Joe knows his stuff too









If I was free I'd come along but hope that several members can make it


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Not long now Mr Frodo. Trying to keep that Sunday free - any idea what time you'd like us?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Ah, missed this - a wonderful idea - well done Joe. (Under other circumstances I would have joined you.)


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Phil104 said:


> Ah, missed this - a wonderful idea - well done Joe. (Under other circumstances I would have joined you.)


Thanks Phil, I take it you can't make it on the 12th then?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

@ajh101 did you manage to line up a visit to do this as well?

@hotmetal I'm still thinking around 11am?


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

@jlarkin sorry no I shall have to pass.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Cheers Joe. Looks like a goer from my point of view. Have just put in an order for 2 x 250g bags of something (hopefully) suitably light for your/my tastes.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@jlarkin, only seen this now. This is a great idea. Count me in.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

jlarkin said:


> Thanks Phil, I take it you can't make it on the 12th then?


. Nope, sorry, had an operation on my left ear yesterday to sort out the little bones, so will be lying low for the weekend plus one of the side effects is that that everything has a slightly metallic taste. I'm sure that you will all have a great sensory time.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Phil104 said:


> . Nope, sorry, had an operation on my left ear yesterday to sort out the little bones, so will be lying low for the weekend plus one of the side effects is that that everything has a slightly metallic taste. I'm sure that you will all have a great sensory time.


Aha, sorry to "hear" that, hope you recover well Phil!

Thanks


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

@hotmetal and @pessutojr

I just remembered that I don't currently have the Nez du Café, as I leant that to another member and didn't yet retrieve it. I just wanted to mention that in case it was a key reason for your participation!

Assuming not, then I'm good for this weekend still and propose a rough outline as follows. If one or two other people wanted to join, then please let me know.

My current thoughts are:

1. Review (some of) the impact of roast on flavour - for this I have a set of 4 roasts from hot numbers which are done on the same Kenyan bean.

2. Review the impact of water on taste, cup a particular coffee when brewed with Volvic, Ashbeck, Waitrose Essential, RO water and Coffee water

3. Impact of dose on taste, hopefully brewing via aeropress and possibly Behmor brewer?

4. Cup the various coffees that we have with us

5. Free style session









I'm open to other ideas.

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

No problem for me, I am happy to learn whatever I can from the day, Nez or no. I'm impressed by the thoroughness of your itinerary, thanks for the effort, especially for just a couple of us. Don't forget to PM us your address!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> @hotmetal and @pessutojr
> 
> I just remembered that I don't currently have the Nez du Café, as I leant that to another member and didn't yet retrieve it. I just wanted to mention that in case it was a key reason for your participation!
> 
> ...


Hi looking forward to it!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Thank you @jlarkin and @hotmetal for a great afternoon talking coffee and caffeinated to the brim!

Great conversation, great company, great coffee and some great tasting and cupping sessions. Thanks @jlarkin for organising this!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I second that! A convivial and informative afternoon. Good to meet you both. The "1 coffee, 4 roast profiles" kit was genius. Very interesting to try the Ashbeck vs Volvic French press too. And now I've had a play with a Feldgrind I can see myself acquiring one at some point for cold brew or Clever at work. Thanks also to Joe's other half for putting up with us taking over the kitchen.

I only logged on to try to find the antidote to too much caffeine


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

Thanks both, I thoroughly enjoyed it. Let's do it again sometime .

@hotmetal that Mexican from Rave makes a very tasty filter (yesterday was less extracted and so a bit of a nothing). I ground it pretty fine today and did a couple of CCDs with it this morning. Very refreshing and sweet with a lovely nose on it - I should have taken more ;-)


----------

